# Signs of Spring



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I took a wander through the Botanic looking for signs of Spring.


A new building sprouts.










Wildlife with their young.










A robin.










A sunbather.










Enjoying the day.










Ah! Something blooming!



























 
 










And families outside. 


















 
Hmm. Should have charged the camera battery. It went dead as I was headed to the other side where the train garden is.


As I was leaving I was accosted by a man who demanded to know who I was and what I was doing and warned me not to *&[email protected] with him "I know what you're about." Sad, I have a nice photo of him interacting with his son.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought srping was here too but playing with our dog I realized it's nto even close yet. He's a Siberian Husky and he's not even close to starting to shed yet. Trust me, Spring will show up in big clumps of white fuzz all over the house and the yard. 

Chas 

P.S. Great shots Tom!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like we will be well into April before I see spring around here in the Copper Valley of Alaska.


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Signs of spring here: About 6-8" of snow yesterday! 
With slight chance for more on Sunday, and another storm of sorts early next week. 
Will believe it when I see it!


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

It is certainly Spring here. Spring flowers - daffodils, tulips and others - in full bloom, trees in blossom, ponds teeming with tadpoles, the only minus point for me is that is is a rainy day, so no train running.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Diffidently spring here. Trees blooming flowers out and tue pollen out of sight. Trains hardfly stop runing ecefpt when it rains.







Later RJD


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

My wife used to fill shopping bags with our husky's spring shedding. That was every year for fourteen years. I could have made a nice profit if I knew it was good for anything. I must say that his fur never had an oder. He made up for that nicety with being one hardheaded animal.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

They tell us to expect snow this weekend.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

My mom said it must be Spring because the saps are running (joggers, not trees)... OTOH the only thing blooming around here are idiots (and they bloom year 'round)


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

The Spring Peepers are out tonight in force. Here's a view from two years ago. One solitary Peeper.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The first sign of spring is the two-week forecast that shows the southcentral AK daytime temps moving into the 40s and beyond







Here it finally appears ! 
This means I should be able to start outdoor train operations as soon as next week (on a limited basis, of course).


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 03/24/2009 1:13 PM
Looks like we will be well into April before I see spring around here in the Copper Valley of Alaska.





As it turned out, it was a very long, cold March: enough sun but not much heat. The Klutina River probably won't begin breaking up for at least two, maybe three weeks. When that begins to happen I will post pictures.

Meanwhile I am chomping at the bit to proceed with my plans for upgrades on the outdoor line. All the material is ordered and most all of it is here. All I need is the ice and snow to go away.


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Signs of Spring? My watering eyes, sneezing fits and running nose........ It will be all better by June 1.

On the bright side, just heard our total March snowfall this year was "A Trace". Not bad at all for the NEhoosierland.


Craig


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You didn't get buried in snow last weekend?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

"Signs of Spring" for me are always along side the highway.... usually mounted on tripods... 

"Flood area, do not enter when water is present." 

"Bridge Out!" 

"Road work ahead, find another route" 

"Detour" 

"Slow - Road work ahead." 

That last one always leaves me wondering: Is it telling me to slow my speed or is it a prophetic statement about how long the road work will take?


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Torby - Nope. It did "snow" but it was 38F. Did not stick to anything... Not even the car. 

Craig


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh. There was about 6 inches of heavy wet stuff on my car. 

And they promise snow again today.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Our March was colder than February here in Shelton, Wa. One of the coldest on record. We also had almost record snowfall. I loved it. So what happened to Global Warming?

Our daffodils are about three-four weeks behind becuase of the cold. They are just now starting to bloom. Rhodies are still not ready to bloom. No leaves on trees yet. 

I bought four Forsythia from Home Depot and they have leaves on them. Will have to dig some holes this week.

Today should be 69-70, Warmest day of the year.

I will start planting our garden tomorrow. Onions, radishes, carrots, peas, beans. The rest will wait a few more weeks.

John


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Just started snowing. Temperature fell 12 degrees (7C) in 2 hours.


----------

